# Borla Exhaust Confusion



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Not 100% but fairly certain number 2


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's number two, but in that photo they have some of the components upside down, it doesn't look exactly right. The cat pipe and also the piece between the cat pipe and the muffler that has the hump in it is backwards so the cat pipe looks further left when it's supposed to be in line with the muffler, as it runs down the center of the car. Cat pipe comes down the center, kicks out to driver's side, then that hump goes over the axle, turns 90 degrees passengerward into the muffler, and the rest is in the right place.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

It's the second one, the first one isn't right at all


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

But is Borla showing pics of the 1.8?
If so, then they are both right.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

70x7 said:


> But is Borla showing pics of the 1.8?
> If so, then they are both right.


1.8 and 1.4L are both the same cat backs.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It looks weird after I warped it, but this it the direction it _should_ be going.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually, after looking into this, pic 1 is RIGHT for what the Borla system looks like.

Pic 2 (on our site, from Borla) is what the stock cat back looks like. This was what Borla, initially thought theirs would look like.

Here is how we know:

http://www.borla.com/media/installations/140352.pdf


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> 1.8 and 1.4L are both the same cat backs.


ahhh gotcha. Now the day wasnt wasted as I learned something new!
Thanks :th_coolio:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Also, this was taken from the above PDF:
*
Borla Performance Exhaust Systems (PN-140352) is designed for the Chevrolet Cruze Sedan equipped with a 1.8L engine or 1.4L turbo engine, front-wheel drive with automatic or manual transmissions.*

Same part number, same catback, right?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Also, this was taken from the above PDF:
> 
> *Borla Performance Exhaust Systems (PN-140352) is designed for the Chevrolet Cruze Sedan equipped with a 1.8L engine or 1.4L turbo engine, front-wheel drive with automatic or manual transmissions.*
> 
> Same part number, same catback, right?


Yes, they "may" look different from the factory (maybe, maybe not) However the Borla system works on both and is the same part for either engine.

Meaning, if they are 2 different cat backs from GM, Borla, figured out a way to make 1 cat back work for both 

Hope this helps.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

In that case, the Borla system deletes the cat under the center of the car and moves the muffler to that spot instead of above the axle?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

boats4life said:


> In that case, the Borla system deletes the cat under the center of the car and moves the muffler to that spot instead of above the axle?


 
I dont think it is a "cat" it is a resonator.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Gotcha.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Everyone get your orders in soon, they are going fast.


----------

